# Hockey



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Wow, what a game last nite between North Dakota and Minnesota....Go Gophers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

That was an amazing game and it is sad that the NCAA has let that rivalry go to the way side. And the only time they will meet is in semi finals. Poor planning by the NCAA.

But one heck of a game too bad the gophers didn't show up against Union.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Union was pretty tough, very fast team, they're team speed and age showed up, the best team won that nite.....Go Gophers!!!


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

any team with a bunch of talented 24 & 25 year olds shouldn't be the under dog when facing a bunch of 19-20 year olds. I don't see Union coming close to the frozen 4 next year, but both the Gophers and the Un Named D'bags both have a good shot of getting back.


----------



## shane watson (Sep 13, 2017)

I didn't see that. I missed it completely.


----------

